# New vs vintage Stanley planes



## All10fingers (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello jocks! I have a question regarding the brand new, UK made Stanley 78 plane and the older vintage 78 planes that are prolific on eBay. Is there any real difference between the old and the new, besides the antique look? They sure look the same, but people are paying crazy prices for like-new vintage 78's. Any thoughts???


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

The 78s, in my opinion, aren't as sophisticated in terms of manufacturing as most other Stanley planes. I really doubt there's a noticiable difference between the vintage and newer models. As a general rule with Stanley planes, vintage is better, but I'm not sure it really matters with this particular plane. Perhaps others will disagree with me.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I haven't really heard much about the new #78. I'm inclined to agree with Brandon though. I'd just make sure you purchase it from someplace with a decent return policy and your covered.


----------



## All10fingers (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you Brandon and Don for your input. If the Stanley 78 is not sophisticated as a rabbet plane, is there a rabbet plane you could suggest. Shoulder planes are nice but they aren't really rabbet makers…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Quality is the perceived difference, and it's closely related to consistency.

The pre-war #78s are bankable tools. The sides will be machined flat and perpendicular to the sole, a key attribute to the moving fillister. And the iron sits well in the plane, and the mouth opening will be straight across and consistent.

Like Don says, have a good return policy and you can check those things right off. Even with vintage via ebay, you'd want the same thing.

So old isn't for patina, although collectors are out there. But we're talking users.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't think Brandon meant (or at least I didn't) that the 78 wasn't as sophisticated as a rabbit, but a rabbit wasn't as sophisticated as most other planes we see problems with.

I also agree with Smitty. Vintage is not for patina, its for ability to easily get things flat and smooth. One of our regular contributors had to send a new Stanley #62 back twice and still does not have an acceptable tool.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there a particular period where quality slipped? I have an old #7, and I think it's a Stanley, though the only brand marking is on the blade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The last two 'types' produced in the US had 'japanning' that was blue, then cordovan (purple). Those are iffy. Anything before that, you'd be hard pressed to identify overarching flaws.

That said, a majority seem to want planes made before world war 2, and from there ones with low knobs and adjustable frog and lateral adjuster.

I could go on and on, but I'll go back to my first statement above and refine it thus: Any stanley bench plane with rosewood knob and tote, brass depth adjuster wheel and frog adjustment screw should be a quite decent user.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine definitely has the brass adjuster and it looks like the frog is held with two screws and has elliptical holes for adjustment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

If it's a Stanley, it'll have "Bailey" near the toe. Even if it doesn't, not to worry. There are literally more than a dozen plane 'brands' that are either quality in their own right, or were made by Stanley (or Millers Falls) for sale as house brands.

Post a pic and someone more qualified than myself will opine as well.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

All10fingers, I have two planes that are my go to tools for rabbets; my Stanley 45 or my old moving filester plane. Both work excellent for those tasks. I have an old Craftsman #78 Stanley knock off (which is very good quality) and only used it once because I don't think it matches up to the other two for cutting rabbets.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

The only think I can think of is that the older Stanleys had better blades in my opinion. My the ones with a 1992 TM to the sweethearts can keep an edge. In my experience the newer ones don't and are often not that flat.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

The blade says 
STANLEY
PAT AP'L 19 92

The base is ribbed.

Also, sorry, I meant #6. I think my mind was swayed by lots of talk about #7s


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Twelve point, that #6 is of a vintage when they were made well. I can't tell if its really a Stanley, but it looks like it was Stanley made. It is certainly a nice user.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Your plane is a type 6A 1891-1892 worth I would say in the 80-160 department. The only defect I can see is the japanning. Otherwise a VERY nice plane for that age. This also assumes there is no damage I cant see.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes it is a Stanley.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

What's japanning?

This is an heirloom from my dad, who I think got it from his dad, and maybe HIS dad.

I'm still working on getting the blade flat, and I'd like to pick up a good sharpening jig.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Japanning is the black finish.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

That is definitely a Stanley. I would argue that the WW II Stanleys with the bake light adjuster are also a very good plane. I know a lot of guys that prefer the added heft of the thicker casting.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help with this. According to some dating charts, it could either be early 30's, or turn of the century depending on whether the top has a "rib" at the front and back (the older model doesn't have them). Apparently the rib is quite low, and I can't recall whether my plane has it or not. I'll check when I get home.

This is the only heirloom tool I have, so it's fun to find out a little info. I got it after my dad passed away, so I don't have anyone I can ask.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've put together a whole list of dating references, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092 I like the mega chart the best, but the rest can be helpful sometimes.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

the older stanley are far better and i live in ct and have a frend that works for stanley tools and says alot of there tools are being made over seas so keep that in mind kd


----------



## All10fingers (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice and shared experience. It's great knowing that I can turn to the tried and true wood workers for help!


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

It's an interesting juxtaposition.

Due to advances in metallurgy, newer planes such as the Veritas line can take advantage of sharper angles.

That said, quality of workmanship and tolerances I find typically higher in older Stanley planes as opposed to their newer models.

Personally, I find the Veritas line to be the finest of the 'affordable' planes while the Lie-Nilsen are some of the best of the 'high-end' lines.

If you cannot afford either of those then I'd recommend purchasing a good 'old' user plane and refurbish it.

Another thought to consider is the purchase of a new blade for an old plane.

I found and refurbished an old Stanley #4 two years ago and then re-fitted it with a thicker Hock blade and chipper.

Plane is now my favorite…


----------

